# Static cling, she must be uncomfortable!!



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there, I've noticed lately my dog has been attracting a lot of static! Whenever she rolls around on the carpet or walks past a couch sometimes I hear a little shock, or several! As you can see from my profile pic she's a very furry little dog. Is there anything I can do to make her less static-y? It must be annoying getting zapped constantly.

Thanks!


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

We always have humidifiers going in our house. That helps A LOT. A furnace can dry out the air big time, and you need to put moisture back into the air.

You can also look into a grooming spray. there are a lot out there, and most pet stores have a couple. It may take some trial-and-error to find one that works, though.

I like Quicker Slicker by Nature's Specialties, but it can be tough to find.


----------



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the reply! i actually have some conditioning spray, i didn't realize that that would work for the static but it makes sense. i will give it a try when i get home!
thanks again!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I rub Denali down with a dryer sheet when she's really staticy.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

As uncomfortable as that would probably make Wally, I'd almost think it would be pretty cool to have him attracting socks and what not and zapping stuff.

Closest thing to that is Wally getting "fly away" hair when it's really dry outside (like now) that just won't settle down, so I use some coat conditioner on him and comb him.


----------



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

So I tried using that coat conditioner on her and it worked wonders! No more static-puppy.
Thanks again everyone!


----------

